# No name Produkte...



## Tilo (30 März 2003)

... gibt es viele. Kennt jemand den Originalhersteller? Will sagen, wer versteckt sich hinter z.B.: Goldstar, Smart Price, GuB...
Irgendwann hab ich mal gehört, das es eine Website gibt, auf der das alles "entschlüsselt" (erklärt) wird. Leider hab ich die Adresse nicht mehr. Kan mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2003)

Ich kenn das nur von Aldi und Konsorten:
www.lebensmittelmarken.de


----------



## Tilo (31 März 2003)

Das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang. Vieles hat sich bereits geklärt. Leider nicht alles. Das "Huhn" (google = Gockel *G*) hat mich auch nicht so wirklich weiter gebracht. Trotzdem Danke für den Tip.


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2003)

Weitere Infos:
http://www.akademie.de/basiswissen/...st/was_steckt_in_meinem_no-name-computer.html

tf


----------

